# Now, to get him back in...



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Ello  I love letting Romeo out to perch on top of his cage on his little play gym.. And I know he appreciates it. But, since he hasn't learned to trust me fully, or to perch on my finger, the only way I can get him to go back in his cage, is by picking him up. I absolutely HATE doing this, and it's always a last resort. I don't want to make him hate me because I'm restraining him. What should I do? 

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try tempting him back in with a treat first, see if he'll follow it back into his cage.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Will he step up on a stick that you're holding in your hand? Some birds think that's a lot less scary than stepping up directly on the hand, but some have to be taught to not be afraid of the stick.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I've tried to get him up on a ladder.. Not going to happen. Ahaha, I've also tried using a treat- Also something that will take a while. He's an EXTREMELY stubborn little guy.. Will picking him up like I have been, wreck our relationship, or hurt him in any way?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It won't hurt him but he won't like it so it doesn't help with establishing trust. 

I don't remember - is he clipped? If he is, then he may be willing to step up after you've gently backed him into a corner where he doesn't have a way to run away from you. I've used this technique with new birds. It won't work if he can fly well of course.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have this trouble with mine now as they don't want to go to bed but Lucky i have no problem with her. Taco and buttercup always jump off my hand but i keep on trying and i eventually get them in


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

what i have on my cage is a long rope perch on the outside of the cage...which goes from the door of the cage up to the top of the cage...sausage is finger trained so shes not a problem, but my spuddy wont get on our fingers yet, so when its time for him to go to bed i put sausage in the cage and make spuddy fly to the top of the cage n cover up and other landing spots in the room so he cant really fly off, then kinda shuffle him over to the top of the rope perch with my arm blocking off any other way, he then follows the rope down to the door of the cage and tada! bird in cage ) i think he actually knows now when its time to go in too, maybe an idea for you if you have a long rope perch spare!


----------



## CaitlinT (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi!
Read your other post, sounds like your on the right path.
Does he fly away or just refuse to get on your hand? 
I sometimes have difficulty getting my Lunar back in his cage, especially in the morning, if he doesn't come to me when called and I don't have time to play chase-the-bird I end up grabbing him but I don't like doing it any more than you.
I think the important thing is not to man-handle them too often and as little as possible with a untamed youngster. If you have time you should spend a good ten minutes trying to bribe him back into the cage with some millet and if that doesn't work only then should you gently grab him and place him back in and always reward him after.

When he's out the cage is the best time to tame him. Get a book/watch tv/play video games, do anything like that and just sit near him(in or out the cage). You don't need a clicker for training/taming all you need is a sound or phrase that he connects with something good happening, it could be a simple click of the tongue or a short phrase like 'good boy' or 'well done' - pick one and stick to it. Whenever he does something good say it and reward him with millet.
Put your hand near him and say your phrase and reward, then bring it a bit closer and do the same. Keep going to what he feels comfortable with and aslong as he doesn't bite you or run away say the phrase and reward. Keep the sessions short(5 mins or so) and be really enthusastic and upbeat. He will gradually bulid up trust with you and let your hand really close to him and then you can work on him letting you touch him.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you all, very much, for the help! & Caitlin, wow, that REALLY sounds helpful, and I'll definitely try that! His wings were clipped at 3 months, and now he flies almost perfectly, so I need to get them re-done. I'll let you know how things go!! Thanks again.

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has suggested this here, but sometimes when Arnie is being a little rot I go to her cage and play around with her toys, stick my hand in there, pretend I'm stealing food from her food bowls - and then she flies back to check out what I'm doing, then goes in the cage to stick her head in the food bowl too - then bam! I shut the door, mwhahaha (she usually protests at me from inside the cage and says little tiel swear words) It may not work because Romeo isn't hand trained and may be reluctant to come to you, however you could play around with and see if it makes a difference. Good luck to you!


----------



## CaitlinT (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad I could help ^^
'tiels are really smart so I'm sure you and your little buddy will be great friends in no time.

As for clipping, although many sites say you MUST clip them it isn't completely nessary. My 'tiel has never been clipped and he's lovely but I can totally see the safety aspects of it. Some people do for safety or taming and other people think it's morally wrong or vause obesity - it really is a personal desion so don't let anyone tell what's wrong or right.


----------

